# Hello!



## Claire1978 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi...I'm Claire and have been keeping mantids for 2 years now amongst other things..I currenly have 29 mantids,and over 100 Tarantulas, 3 male Husky Rats,2 Female Longhaired Mice,4 Scorps,2 Female Leopard Geckos,2 GALS,and a dog


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome Claire!


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi!

What mantid species do you own? My favorite are the shield, and the marbled.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome Claire!


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!  

At the moment I have

3 x Sphodromantis lineola

3 x Parasphendale affinis

4 x Euchomenella sp.

3 x Cilnia humeralis

3 x Pseudempusa pinnapavonis

1 x Creobroter Sp. Adult male

7 x Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

2 x Pseudovates peruviana

3 x Blepharopsis mendica


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you keep them in?


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Claire, welcome to the forum  

Nice collection you have there.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

> What do you keep them in?


Hi..we keep them in plastic cups with mesh on the top when they are nymphs...as they grow we keep them in various enclosures,sweet jars (various shapes and sizes)with holes drilled in them..a hole cut in the lid then place mesh on the top,plastic tanks and pop up cages.



> Hey Claire, welcome to the forum  Nice collection you have there.


Hi Ian..Thanks!...The Blephs are doing great btw  



> Welcome


Thanks for the welcome


----------

